# VA/MD/WV/PA etc. Fall Meet - Sept 30th



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Spring meet is over and done with, time to start planning a fall meet. Come spend the day with like-minded weirdos who sit in the car, alone, in the garage, listening to someone count to 20 over and over again because it sounds just off to the left... Demo other systems, get ideas, feedback etc. Eat, drink and be merry.

10am Saturday September 30th until whenever. If people are in town Friday they are also more than welcome to head up in the evening for a while. For an approximate location use zip 22630.

The last few meets have always been a good turnout, hope to keep it up. 

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Dan/ Dan750iL - BMW 750iL


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Dan/ Dan750iL - BMW 750iL
3- Benjamin/ Coppertone - RAM 1500 5.7


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Dan/ Dan750iL - BMW 750iL
3- Benjamin/ Coppertone - RAM 1500 5.7
4 - Nick/ Electrodynamic - VW Jetta


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Dan/ Dan750iL - BMW 750iL
3- Benjamin/ Coppertone - RAM 1500 5.7
4 - Nick/ Electrodynamic - VW Jetta
5 - Rob /Justgotone - Nissan Armada SE


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Dan/ Dan750iL - BMW 750iL
3- Benjamin/ Coppertone - RAM 1500 5.7
4 - Nick/ Electrodynamic - VW Jetta
5 - Rob /Justgotone - Nissan Armada SE
6 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Dan/ Dan750iL - BMW 750iL
3- Benjamin/ Coppertone - RAM 1500 5.7
4 - Nick/ Electrodynamic - VW Jetta
5 - Rob /Justgotone - Nissan Armada SE
6 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS
7 - Ryan / Truthunter - Camry


----------



## BBOYSTEVIE (May 2, 2005)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Dan/ Dan750iL - BMW 750iL
3- Benjamin/ Coppertone - RAM 1500 5.7
4 - Nick/ Electrodynamic - VW Jetta
5 - Rob /Justgotone - Nissan Armada SE
6 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS
7 - Ryan / Truthunter - Camry
8. Steve /Bboystevie - WJ Grand Cherokee


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

I'll sign up as a maybe... 

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Dan/ Dan750iL - BMW 750iL
3- Benjamin/ Coppertone - RAM 1500 5.7
4 - Nick/ Electrodynamic - VW Jetta
5 - Rob /Justgotone - Nissan Armada SE
6 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS
7 - Ryan / Truthunter - Camry
8. Steve /Bboystevie - WJ Grand Cherokee 
9 - Eric / EeeDeeEye - Mustang GT


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Dan/ Dan750iL - BMW 750iL
3- Benjamin/ Coppertone - RAM 1500 5.7
4 - Nick/ Electrodynamic - VW Jetta
5 - Rob /Justgotone - Nissan Armada SE
6 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS
7 - Ryan / Truthunter - Camry
8. Steve /Bboystevie - WJ Grand Cherokee 
9 - Eric / EeeDeeEye - Mustang GT
10 - Justin / weightless - HR-V or Miata


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

I have to work that weekend Ian, please take lots of pics n post em for us folks that can't make it?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

probillygun said:


> I have to work that weekend Ian, please take lots of pics n post em for us folks that can't make it?


Sorry you can't make it, I keep missing out on an updated demo in the FJ!! Will definitely take lots of pictures.


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

Weightless said:


> 1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
> 2 - Dan/ Dan750iL - BMW 750iL
> 3- Benjamin/ Coppertone - RAM 1500 5.7
> 4 - Nick/ Electrodynamic - VW Jetta
> ...


----------



## justgotone (Jun 12, 2014)

Just double checked my calendar to make sure I didn't schedule anything, and it's still clear. I'm having fun getting my feet wet doing IASCA (Novice) and MECA (Street) , not doing too bad for a newbie.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Bump!!

Demo disc prep is well underway.... 










Now where is that one CD I needed....


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Just over a month to go and the demo disc is done! By disc, I actually mean digital copies... may try to burn a half a dozen to CD though. If anyone needs a link let me know.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

probillygun said:


> I have to work that weekend Ian, please take lots of pics n post em for us folks that can't make it?


Depending on when my buddy in Asheville has his home audio GTG I may end up bringing my 200 lb Dual Opposed HST-11's as the sub stage in my Jetta to this GTG, haha!

I'm going to bring my DO HST-11 setup to my friends house in Asheville and if this GTG falls within a week or two of his GTG I may just leave the setup in my car for fun.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

About 4 weeks to go now, if anyone wants a link to the demo disc let me know, if you need a CD copy please also let me know. At the moment I only have digital copies, but can burn to a CD if needed. 

Latest list is:
1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Dan/ Dan750iL - BMW 750iL
4 - Nick/ Electrodynamic - VW Jetta
5 - Rob /Justgotone - Nissan Armada SE
6 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS
7 - Ryan / Truthunter - Camry
8. Steve /Bboystevie - WJ Grand Cherokee 
9 - Eric / EeeDeeEye - Mustang GT
10 - Justin / weightless - HR-V or Miata
11 - Mike / TheHulk9er - BMW 323ci Vert

I will probably start a list of supplies here at some point during the week as well.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Post the link to the disk. Im interested. 

What's the file type? How was it burned?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

It's currently all FLAC, will PM you a link tomorrow (it's on another computer) but I can certainly burn a disc if you want one. 

Still kicking myself over my idiotic mistake!! and at the same time laughing at how much better it sounds now.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

No disc needed. Im going to throw it on my phone. 




Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Im slightly modifying the list below and hope that others follow suit. I am adding the inputs available in my system so whoever wants to demo it can bring their own material. Maybe it's a silly idea, but I find it hard to truely demo a system with material thay I am unfamiliar with. I will also have some stuff to demo as well if one didn't bring anything. 

That being said, take me adding my available inputs behind my name with a grain of salt. I have a ton of work to do with the install in the next few weeks and with being crazy busy at work, Im finding less time to devote to finishing it. I may take a day off here and there and just jump in balls to the wall to see what I can do in 10-12 hours. We'll see... 



1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Dan/ Dan750iL - BMW 750iL
4 - Nick/ Electrodynamic - VW Jetta
5 - Rob /Justgotone - Nissan Armada SE
6 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS
7 - Ryan / Truthunter - Camry
8. Steve /Bboystevie - WJ Grand Cherokee 
9 - Eric / EeeDeeEye - Mustang GT
10 - Justin / weightless - HR-V - 3.5mm in, Bluetooth Apt-X, CD and USB via factory HU.
11 - Mike / TheHulk9er - BMW 323ci Vert




Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Weightless said:


> Im slightly modifying the list below and hope that others follow suit. I am adding the inputs available in my system so whoever wants to demo it can bring their own material. Maybe it's a silly idea, but I find it hard to truely demo a system with material thay I am unfamiliar with. I will also have some stuff to demo as well if one didn't bring anything.
> 
> That being said, take me adding my available inputs behind my name with a grain of salt. I have a ton of work to do with the install in the next few weeks and with being crazy busy at work, Im finding less time to devote to finishing it. I may take a day off here and there and just jump in balls to the wall to see what I can do in 10-12 hours. We'll see...
> 
> ...


If Dan brings more shrimp cocktail I'm not going to be nice about it this time around. I'm going to eat all the shrimp cocktail I can possible consume the moment he opens it up. No kidding.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

That was an insane amount of shrimp










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Still hoping to make this, so I'll follow suit...

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant
2 - Dan/ Dan750iL - BMW 750iL
4 - Nick/ Electrodynamic - VW Jetta
5 - Rob /Justgotone - Nissan Armada SE
6 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS
7 - Ryan / Truthunter - Camry
8. Steve /Bboystevie - WJ Grand Cherokee
9 - Eric / mumbles - Mustang GT - CD & USB via factory HU.
10 - Justin / weightless - HR-V - 3.5mm in, Bluetooth Apt-X, CD and USB via factory HU.
11 - Mike / TheHulk9er - BMW 323ci Vert


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Good idea on the inputs:

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant - USB flash drive, Bluetooth (never tried, but I am sure it will work)
2 - Dan/ Dan750iL - BMW 750iL
4 - Nick/ Electrodynamic - VW Jetta
5 - Rob /Justgotone - Nissan Armada SE
6 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS
7 - Ryan / Truthunter - Camry
8. Steve /Bboystevie - WJ Grand Cherokee
9 - Eric / mumbles - Mustang GT - CD & USB via factory HU.
10 - Justin / weightless - HR-V - 3.5mm in, Bluetooth Apt-X, CD and USB via factory HU.
11 - Mike / TheHulk9er - BMW 323ci Vert


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

Electrodynamic said:


> If Dan brings more shrimp cocktail I'm not going to be nice about it this time around. I'm going to eat all the shrimp cocktail I can possible consume the moment he opens it up. No kidding.


Count on it!

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant - USB flash drive, Bluetooth (never tried, but I am sure it will work)
2 - Dan/ Dan750iL - 2004 Dodge Dakota - USB/Bluetooth/CD-DVD/Aux
4 - Nick/ Electrodynamic - VW Jetta
5 - Rob /Justgotone - Nissan Armada SE
6 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS
7 - Ryan / Truthunter - Camry
8. Steve /Bboystevie - WJ Grand Cherokee
9 - Eric / mumbles - Mustang GT - CD & USB via factory HU.
10 - Justin / weightless - HR-V - 3.5mm in, Bluetooth Apt-X, CD and USB via factory HU.
11 - Mike / TheHulk9er - BMW 323ci Vert


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

Hi Ian, I am seriously considering attending your gathering of like minds, and was wondering how close hotels in your area are located to your place? It's about a 4 hour drive for me and was thinking about leaving early Saturday morning and spending the night, then get back on the road 1st thing Sunday morning. Thank you, Mike B.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

There are a bunch of hotels/motels within 15-30 minutes of me. I know some people have stayed at the Super 8 which is likely the closest, there is a Ramada right off I-81 that is about 30 minutes away, a couple larger hotels on 522, about 25 minutes or so away.

Hope you can make it down, it's always a great time.


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

naiku said:


> There are a bunch of hotels/motels within 15-30 minutes of me. I know some people have stayed at the Super 8 which is likely the closest, there is a Ramada right off I-81 that is about 30 minutes away, a couple larger hotels on 522, about 25 minutes or so away.
> 
> Hope you can make it down, it's always a great time.


Is this the Super 8 you are referring to? $63 a night is a steal....lol

https://www.wyndhamhotels.com/super...&PriceFilter=0-2147483647&referring_brand=ALL


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Yep, that's the one. Really easy to get to my place from there, close to car washes, grocery store etc.


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

Need to see if I can get my truck back together and make this one, been a long time Ian.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks like I won't make it now. I have to go on a trip and won't be back until the 24th. Stupid Russians


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

GravityDrNo said:


> Need to see if I can get my truck back together and make this one, been a long time Ian.


Definitely, will be good to catch up. 



kmbkk said:


> Looks like I won't make it now. I have to go on a trip and won't be back until the 24th. Stupid Russians


Assuming you mean 24th October? That stinks either way that you can't make it, pretty sure I missed out on a demo in the BRZ back in spring. Hopefully next time.


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry, I meant I'm leaving on the 24th and returning on 1 Oct.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

kmbkk said:


> Sorry, I meant I'm leaving on the 24th and returning on 1 Oct.


That stinks, especially returning the day after the meet! Safe travels.

Ok, so with this only 2 weeks out can people let me know what they are able to bring. Just add to this list:

Ian - Pulled pork or Buffalo chicken, buns, plates, cups and utensils. I also have 4 x camping chairs (as well as Rob's from the spring!!)
Dan - Shrimp

To be honest I am not sure how accurate the list of attendees is at this point. If you need my address, please send me a PM. I know several of you already have it, but some do not. I will likely send out a PM with the details to everyone on the list, but again, not sure how accurate it is at this point.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Ian - Pulled pork or Buffalo chicken, buns, plates, cups and utensils. I also have 4 x camping chairs (as well as Rob's from the spring!!)

Dan - Shrimp

Justin - Virgils soft drinks


Im at about 85-90% positive I can make it. I put in some time here and there on the install, but it's going slower than anticipated. Im taking a day off next week and the week after to work on it. 





Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm In....sent you a PM


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Ok, I pretty sure I'll be able to make it to this now... unless some unforeseen circumstance occurs. 
But this time I going to try and make a day trip out of it and not stay at a hotel. I figure if I leave at 5am, I can make it there by ~11am; stay until 5-6pm and be home by midnight with the help of copious amounts of caffeine :wideeyed:


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Truthunter said:


> Ok, I pretty sure I'll be able to make it to this now... unless some unforeseen circumstance occurs.
> But this time I going to try and make a day trip out of it and not stay at a hotel. I figure if I leave at 5am, I can make it there by ~11am; stay until 5-6pm and be home by midnight with the help of copious amounts of caffeine :wideeyed:


Will your 8x12 be installed by then?

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Weightless said:


> Will your 8x12 be installed by then?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


Lol... not planning on it. Really enjoying the way it sounds now and need to work out some installation challenges before I'm ready for it.

Looking forward to see/hear your setup... no pressure though :whip:


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Truthunter said:


> ...Looking forward to see/hear your setup... no pressure though :whip:


So am I!  



Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Truthunter said:


> Ok, I pretty sure I'll be able to make it to this now... unless some unforeseen circumstance occurs.
> But this time I going to try and make a day trip out of it and not stay at a hotel. I figure if I leave at 5am, I can make it there by ~11am; stay until 5-6pm and be home by midnight with the help of copious amounts of caffeine :wideeyed:


Great, glad you should be able to make it again. 

I drove a similar amount the first time I went to Jason's meet in NC. Driving 10+ hours in a day was no joke! I can brew a pot of coffee around 4pm, then give you the pot and a straw


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Just over a week to go, I booked Friday off work so will be around all day Friday if anyone gets in town early and wants to meet up.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

I took the day off today to continue with the install. I should have one more day next week to try and knock everything out so I'll have something for Saturday. We'll see. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm not going to be able to make this after all... I've removed myself from the list;

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant - USB flash drive, Bluetooth (never tried, but I am sure it will work)
2 - Dan/ Dan750iL - 2004 Dodge Dakota - USB/Bluetooth/CD-DVD/Aux
4 - Nick/ Electrodynamic - VW Jetta
5 - Rob /Justgotone - Nissan Armada SE
6 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS
7 - Ryan / Truthunter - Camry
8. Steve /Bboystevie - WJ Grand Cherokee
9 - Justin / weightless - HR-V - 3.5mm in, Bluetooth Apt-X, CD and USB via factory HU.
10 - Mike / TheHulk9er - BMW 323ci Vert


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

Confirming I will be able to make it.
1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant - USB flash drive, Bluetooth (never tried, but I am sure it will work)
2 - Dan/ Dan750iL - 2004 Dodge Dakota - USB/Bluetooth/CD-DVD/Aux
4 - Nick/ Electrodynamic - VW Jetta
5 - Rob /Justgotone - Nissan Armada SE
6 - Kelly / kmbkk - Scion FRS
7 - Ryan / Truthunter - Camry
8. Steve /Bboystevie - WJ Grand Cherokee
9 - Justin / weightless - HR-V - 3.5mm in, Bluetooth Apt-X, CD and USB via factory HU.
10 - Mike / TheHulk9er - BMW 323ci Vert
11- Neil/ GravityDrNo- 2007 Yukon, USB


----------



## BBOYSTEVIE (May 2, 2005)

Sorry I gotta ditch out, family crap came up. Have fun. I'll be at the next round of meetings with a better sounding car


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

mumbles said:


> I'm not going to be able to make this after all... I've removed myself from the list;





BBOYSTEVIE said:


> Sorry I gotta ditch out, family crap came up. Have fun. I'll be at the next round of meetings with a better sounding car


Sorry you guys won't be able to make it, hopefully, next time. 

Latest list:

1 - Ian / naiku - A4 Avant - USB flash drive, Bluetooth (never tried, but I am sure it will work)
2 - Dan/ Dan750iL - 2004 Dodge Dakota - USB/Bluetooth/CD-DVD/Aux
4 - Nick/ Electrodynamic - VW Jetta
5 - Rob /Justgotone - Nissan Armada SE
6 - Ryan / Truthunter - Camry
7 - Justin / weightless - HR-V - 3.5mm in, Bluetooth Apt-X, CD and USB via factory HU.
8 - Mike / TheHulk9er - BMW 323ci Vert
9- Neil/ GravityDrNo- 2007 Yukon, USB
10 - Mike B/MB2008LTZ - Chevy Cruz - Cheese Dip

Neil is bringing desert, so I think we have most food covered at this point. 

Shame the list has shrunk some, especially considering the turnout at the last Spring meet but I am sure we will still have a good time.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Tomorrow! Cleaned the car and even made a half ass attempt to clean the garage. :laugh:


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Dammit, jealous this didn't work out for me this time! I know you guys are gonna have a big time, hate I ain't gonna be there......someone's gotta cover the way too loud demos for me this go around, lol. I'm gonna try and make the next one.....


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Shame you can't make it this time Clay. I am hoping to make Kendall's meet in October, failing that hopefully we can catch up either here or Jason's in the spring!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

naiku said:


> Shame you can't make it this time Clay. I am hoping to make Kendall's meet in October, failing that hopefully we can catch up either here or Jason's in the spring!


Most definitely.....won't be long, I'm sure!


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Unfortunately I am going to have to bow out at the last minute. 

Lost my lunch today and now the temp is creeping over 101 and rising. I think the flu got a hold of me and is not letting go. 

Totally bummed. 

Sorry guys...hopefully next go round. Have a blast.

Im crashin...

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Sorry to hear you won't be there Justin... hope you feel better soon.

I'm leaving now :sleeping: ... ETA 11am


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

That sucks Justin, get well soon. I have to be in Chantilly soon (airbag recall needs to be done, just need to schedule it), so let's try to plan lunch.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Not sure if anytime will see this, but if so can anyone great some drinks? Justin was planning to, but is not able to make it due to being ill. 

We won't need much, not sure there will even be 10 of us here!

Thanks.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Sadly this is how I currently look, so I KNOW I won’t be driving anywhere.


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

On the road shortly. ETA about noon.

I was bringing Pepsi anyway. I'll grab a few other flavors.


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

claydo said:


> someone's gotta cover the way too loud demos for me this go around, lol.


 Gotcha covered Claydo.....I just finished ditching the Arc xDi amps and installed Audison 5.1k & Audison Quattro in their place...headroom for days! 

Now I just have to find time to properly tune this beast.


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

Coppertone said:


> Sadly this is how I currently look, so I KNOW I won’t be driving anywhere.


What did you do Ben? I just had ACL reconstruction last week...destroyed my knee at 18...lost my ACL, MCL & wrecked the medial meniscus. 35 years later and having issues Dr suggested we put in an ACL and see how that helps!

Recover fast my friend.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

They’ve done a full knee replacement, too many years of powerlifting it would seem.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Would have liked to made it to this one. Van is apart and bring worked on.

Vibration dampener, Sound Deadening, Larger Sub Woofer enclosures, Air ride seat, Carpet etc.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

So how was the shrimp? 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

naiku said:


> That sucks Justin, get well soon. I have to be in Chantilly soon (airbag recall needs to be done, just need to schedule it), so let's try to plan lunch.


Sounds good. This coming week is going to be tight. I think im going back in the field sometime during the week, bit won't know when until monday. 

We are having our openhouse on the 10th so there is a ton of prep work to be done in house before hand. 

If not this week, definitely after the 10th. (Don't hold off on getting your recall taken care of until then, )



Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

naiku said:


> Not sure if anytime will see this, but if so can anyone great some drinks? Justin was planning to, but is not able to make it due to being ill.
> 
> We won't need much, not sure there will even be 10 of us here!
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry guys, drinks are on me next time! ??

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

:cwm33: Had to stop in PA for some shuteye. 
Bassnector & Tipper helped keep me up the rest of the way :laugh: ... I've discovered my basshead tendencies
Got home around 3am. :wreck:

Thanks again Ian for hosting :thumbsup:

The Greeter:











First meet I've been to where there was enough time for everyone to demo everyone's car :surprised:





























Neil's sweet Frog setup & clean ipad dash mount / custom sub console. Sounded excellent even without a tune.




















Mya the Mischief-Maker


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Now these are pictures that I want to see in a meet thread.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I got Ian's email just a few minutes ago and was/am kicking myself in the arse for not making it to this meet. There isn't any real reason either - I simply lost track of time/days and missed it. The car is playing with the addition of the single BM mkV subwoofer so no issues with audio. I simply lost track of the time and date. Masive bummer guys - I *REALLY* wanted to be there at this meet.


----------



## Dan750iL (Jan 16, 2016)

Weightless said:


> So how was the shrimp?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


They were goooood!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Some of you guys might be close enough for a day trip to an NC meet.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...a/363297-ncsq-fall-meet-2017-east-i-95-a.html

please excuse the spam.


----------

